# Hog hunting near pensacola?



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Does anyone hog hunt near p-cola?


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I've known people to hunt hogs up the Escambia River. Never did it myself though.

Maybe somebody with some experience will chime in.


----------



## Fifty-Fifty_2 (Feb 9, 2008)

:sleeping


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

What? You've never hog hunted from a yak?


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

> *marmidor (7/29/2008)*Does anyone hog hunt near p-cola?


Escambia river, yellow river, and black water all have hogs but from what I gather they can be hard to locate. When ever we had private land leased it seemed like all you had to do is throw corn on the ground to have hogs, but that's illegal on public land.

As far as the yak goes, I bet you could float down east bay river and have some close encounters with deer, hogs, or maybe a bear. I think there are gators in there though.


----------

